# error 651 Your modem (or other connecting device) has reported an error



## gambit81 (Oct 1, 2008)

i am sorry if this is in the wrong place but i have a problem connecting to the internet my bro as just bought i new laptop a packard bell that runs windows vista. when i try to connect to the internet i get a 651 error Your modem (or other connecting device) has reported an error the modem works fine on my old computer that runs windows xp my modem is a zoom adsl 5510 ive been trying everything but still no progress if theres any1 who can help i would really appreciate it iam not very computer minded thanks anyways


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post multiple threads for the same issue.


----------

